# Hep tidor



## abarden5 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a child that is being tested for hep antibodies after immunization due to mom being positive for virus.  Do I code as a screening for virus or as tidor? What code do I use? I cannot find it anywhere.
thanks


----------



## Andrschery (Apr 20, 2007)

You would code a titer.  The reason the MD is performing the test is to see if the child has immunities/antibodies against hepatitis B.  If he was testing for the virus, he would be screening for the virus being active in the blood.  If you are still not sure I would certainly querie the MD and ask him if he is searching for the active virus, or if he is checking for immunity or antibodies.
Hope this is helpful to you...
Cheryl LPN, CPC


----------

